# Worried after second growth scan



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi

Hope you can help.

I'm now 36 weeks pregnant, having cervical stitch removed tomorrow at 36+2.  Had second growth scan yesterday which showed that the baby's abdominal circumference was only 272mm, after being 250mm at my 30 week growth scan, now measuring on the bottom line of the graph.  All other measurements had risen well.  Her estimated weight was spot on at 30 week scan, but is now only 2197g which I've worked out is about 4lb 8oz.  I'm concerned that if I do go into labour tomorrow when the stitch is removed that she will be too small and have to go into neonatal.  My son was only 5lb 6oz when born at 37.5 weeks with a csection, so I know I'm not going to have big babies, but I can't help being worried.  Also noticed that the sonographer has put MPD of liquor is 6.9cm which seems very low to me.  The consultant briefly looked at my notes in the antenatal day unit and said it was ok, but I'm not sure she spent enough time looking at all the information.  She was very busy and had meant to scan me that day but I was sent to the ultrasound dept as they were overbooked.  

What do you think, am I being over concerned?

Any help is much appreciated

Many thanks, Lara


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Nothing sounds very concerning, and the consultant will have briefly looked at the important bits such as liquor volume, so dont worry. Hopefully your baby will be able to stay with you, it all depends on how it is and how the blood sugars are. If it does go to the neonatal unit it wont be for long,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

